# JOINING



## Ram (1 Aug 2007)

I would first like to begin by saying hello to everyone! Im looking forward to chatting with you all. I graduate university in december. I have already visited my recruiting centre and found them rather helpful. I do however have a few questions.

1) My first choice is pilot. However the recruiter was pushing me away from this career due to the backlog of pilots. I was just wondering if any of you could verify this. As most things in life are difficult I still plan to enroll and test my capabilities. 
2) Im also thinking of health care administrator, Armour officer, and lastly a navy ship commander. I was wondering if any of you could share experiences with these jobs.
3) I have read that VIA is 9 years for all these occupations. I do plan to make a career in the army but i was wondering how can people voluntarily leave within four years?


----------



## Ram (1 Aug 2007)

I would first like to begin by saying hello to everyone! Im looking forward to chatting with you all. I graduate university in december. I have already visited my recruiting centre and found them rather helpful. I do however have a few questions.

1) My first choice is pilot. However the recruiter was pushing me away from this career due to the backlog of pilots. I was just wondering if any of you could verify this. As most things in life are difficult I still plan to enroll and test my capabilities. 
2) Im also thinking of health care administrator, Armour officer, and lastly a navy ship commander. I was wondering if any of you could share experiences with these jobs.
3) I have read that VIA is 9 years for all these occupations. I do plan to make a career in the army but i was wondering how can people voluntarily leave within four years?


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (1 Aug 2007)

Thats generally for NCM's whose VIE is for 3 or 4 years, they then leave at the end of contract, otherwise it is a voluntary release and lots of penalties to do it, no move to intended place of residence is one of them, and a whole whack more. One the other hand if you do get in and after 4 years decide you are no longer happy, there is always remusters, re-assignments or release.

Hope it helps


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (3 Aug 2007)

Ram said:
			
		

> 1) My first choice is pilot. However the recruiter was pushing me away from this career due to the backlog of pilots. I was just wondering if any of you could verify this. As most things in life are difficult I still plan to enroll and test my capabilities.



I'm not a pilot but from my discussions with pilots on OJT (on the job training) awaiting their courses, they seem to have a consensus that it will take about 2.5 years from start to qualified pilot. Of course anything you want bad enough is worth waiting for in my opinion but you need to balance that against your desire to get up and become operational.



			
				Ram said:
			
		

> 2) Im also thinking of health care administrator, Armour officer, and lastly a navy ship commander. I was wondering if any of you could share experiences with these jobs.



You're kind of all over the map for your career decisions having covered all the elements. Have you considered Air Navigator? If you didn't go pilot it'd be another way you could get up in the air.


----------



## tibor23 (3 Aug 2007)

Some AEC's fly on the AWACs in Germany and the US, so that is another option if you really, really want to be air crew.


----------



## navymich (3 Aug 2007)

Ram said:
			
		

> ... and lastly a navy ship commander. ...



Best of luck with that.  Unfortunately that isn't a trade that you start out at the top with.  It is known as MARS, and if you look on the navy boards here, you will find out lots of information on it.  It will be a good many years and lots of training and sailing, before you become a ship commander!


----------



## Ram (4 Aug 2007)

Thanks so much for your reply!!! I think im going to go for the pilot. I know it takes a long time but youre right....anything you love is worth the wait. I do feel im all over the map and i think its due to me being a little lost. I am looking forward to military life so i just want to make sure i pick the best choice. Hopefully things will workout....

Thanks again for the replies

Sincerely 
Ram


----------



## Ram (4 Aug 2007)

Thanks for your reply !! It was very helpful......whats your career in the army? Just looking to meet some people as im new to the website.


----------



## Franko (4 Aug 2007)

Ram...I merged both topics here concerning your first posts.

This is an example of what is called spamming the boards, which you agreed not to do when you registered.

This is a freebie.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2007)

tibor23 said:
			
		

> *Some* AEC's fly on the AWACs



"Some" as in not many at all and as in "not right at the start of your career "


----------



## Globesmasher (11 Aug 2007)

Ram said:
			
		

> I think im going to go for the pilot.



Then now is a good time to join.
With the arrival of new aircraft and with the ongoing procurement of new equipment, your timing to be a pilot is excellent.
Part of me wishes I was 20 years younger and starting now instead of 1988.

Good luck in your pursuits.


----------



## Ram (11 Aug 2007)

Thank you very much for the wishes.   
Actually I went to my recruiting office here in Toronto this morning. Seeing how I am graduating in December the recruiter told me to wait for a few months and then hand in my application early December. I was told there are very few openings left and too many applicants. I was also told that I stand a much better chance for the April openings. I have read numerous threads on how to better my chances of being accepted and now I have the time to better myself. I have decided to go for pilot first and if through fate or my own fault I do not make it then I will select Armoured officer.
I am also excited with the future of the airforce. So you have been flying for 20 years? I would love some input your experiences and what you fly etc...?


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Aug 2007)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> Then now is a good time to join.
> With the arrival of new aircraft and with the ongoing procurement of new equipment, your timing to be a pilot is excellent.
> Part of me wishes I was 20 years younger and starting now instead of 1988.
> 
> Good luck in your pursuits.



Stop feeling sorry for yourself....look at your pit!  

G2G

p.s.  we also expect a Cdn recreation of your earlier happy pit pic...701 + C8...chop chop!


----------

